# Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body cleaner staring me in the face



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

Suggestions plz... I'm desperate, no tire shop can do it (15x10 with stretched 245/35). And can someone point me in the direction of that putfile video of it being done?


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

I've seen oversized 4x4 tires done with starting fluid. Blasts them about 4ft in the air in the process. 
Good Luck


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (onebadbug)*

be sure to post back and tell us how it goes..........provided you survive the experience


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (username)*

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/bigboystire.html
Found it... I'm just going to pull the shrader valve and give it a go


----------



## 346cid (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Never seen that vid before.








Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Here's an idea: get a proper wheel width for the tires that fit your car. Oh, wait, you are a slave to stupid fashion no matter how dangerous it is, my mistake. It's not just mounting them that's dangerous: driving on them is also dangerous, as the tires are constantly trying to pull themselves off the bead and cause catastrophic instant deflation. If you could only kill yourself doing this stupid stuff I'd say go right ahead. but other people will be around you when you crash and burn.
And if you didn't want to be flamed for being a moron you shouldn't have posted your stupid idea.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Dubai Vol)*















Show me one stretched tire that has ever fallen off
facts > you


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_














Show me one stretched tire that has ever fallen off
facts > you

I'll show you one when yours does.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

I know you are but what am I?








Outside of fashion (which I do not understand), are there any benefits to stretching a tire? Last time I checked, driving on your sidewalls was a bad thing.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

will the arguing EVER stop, SHUTUP, thats a style for VW's and some think it looks great, give the freakin kid a break as hes gotten enough crap for what hes doing with his car to begin with. Its a style, if you dont like it shutup and dont say anything, you ever see drift cars with stretched tires going sideways constantly until the shred there tires to pieces?? do they fall off NO, and thats about abusive as you can get for a car... Im sick of all the arguing when one person doesnt like something everyone decides they are cool and starts hatin on the original poster. v3ntovolkswag3n, props to you, hope you get that tire on there because i want to see your car done, it looks hot IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (CTg602003)*

i can do em.. too bad i live in ohio. there hasn't been a tire we couldn't mount yet.. stretched or not. yes we ether thim when neccesary.. it's not so dangerous as long as you don't use WAY too much.. it is fun though


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (vwkid23)*

oh and for the record..... i think stretched tires look sweet! no.. they don't serve a purpose, but neither do alot of aesthetic mods. to each his own. it's cars and self expression we're talking here folks.


----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (vwkid23)*

Good luck getting them on man. Very unique.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (vwkid23)*

For anyone that's done this before... Plz feel free to post a little how to.
The throttle body cleaner didn't work / I didn't use enough. I'm going to try pet. ether when they dry off.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Carb (throttle body) cleaner should do wonders for the finish on your rims. 
As for trying to use fire to accomplish a job that a strategically used tool should do I have to agree with the others and say- If you don't know exactly what you're doing, don't do it. At least for the sake of those around you.
Other than that, try some place other than the car lounge to ask silly questions and not expect people answering in a way that you may not like. Try the MK2 forum or something... or the MK4 forum, that one is full of smart fellas like yourself.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (geofftii2002)*

Yeah, try the mk4 forum.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_Yeah, try the mk4 forum.

Really?








Wow does vwvortex ever suck now, one used to be able to get help in about any forum.


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

some CL people are uptigghht


----------



## Tristan (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Here's somthing to consider, if I'm not mistaken carb cleaner is very similar to brake parts cleaner. On the label for brake parts cleaner is specifically says to keep it away from plastic of rubber parts because it causes them to break down. Do you really think it's a good idea to spray this inside your rubber tire?


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Starting fluid is what I saw used, I'm sure that too little is better than too much.
I have never done this, only watched someone else many years ago. I am definately not suggesting anyone try this. 
video would be cool


----------



## dutchyn1000 (Jul 20, 2003)

honeslty guys, this isnt as dangerous as you would think, although it could be a bad idea for trying to stretch your tires, my guess is it wont work... stretched tires need to be pulled on, they could bubble up or tear a nice hole in your expensive tires. but WTH, use lighterfluid, ZIPPO stuff, not gaseous but liquid, ive done it with old trailer tires used to haul junk around, it works, but those tires had huge sidewalls... 
BTW im not at all encouraging this.


----------



## DubPhunk (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (dutchyn1000)*

while i dont have anything positive to contribute to the thread, id like to note that there are more smart-ass remarks about this man's project than there is helpful information about it. if you dont like the project, dont contribute to the thread. he didnt ask what people thought of it, only if anybody know HOW to do it.


----------



## Espen88k5 (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Heres how I did mine..
























Take out the valve from the tire first of all, use lighter fluid, one quick spray around the inside the tire is enough. When the fluid explodes the tire will usually popp onto the rim and the burning will suck inn air. If you dont remove the valve the valve stem will sometimes fly off.


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

wow! thats crazy! i went into this thread a hater but i have somewhat conformed. not that ill be doing this anytime soon.


----------



## mhsneon (Dec 23, 2003)

I have seen offroaders do this. Seems risky to me.
BTW, what is streching a tire, and what does it look like?


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (mhsneon)*

I really am not a fan of stretched tires. Especially if the tire does not actually reach to the outer lip of the rim, just looks like ass to me.
Peope who want lip so bad they are willing to run ridiculous sized rims with tires that simply don't fit. 
I know it is just my opinion but I'll be glad when this trend disappears.


----------



## RedIrishman (May 24, 2005)

What? Stretch and poke bad? nevAr
















My fav beetle


----------



## Espen88k5 (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (mhsneon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhsneon* »_
BTW, what is streching a tire, and what does it look like?

Something like this i guess?


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (RedIrishman)*

Reference the Beetle pics above, that is exactly what I was talking about...the tires don't fit the rims. 








I just don't get it.....but you probably already figured that out.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Reference the Beetle pics above, that is exactly what I was talking about...the tires don't fit the rims. 








I just don't get it.....but you probably already figured that out.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif X1


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

LOL! In both examples, the cars look so sad.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

stretching tires is to german cars
is altezzas is to japanese cars
just don't do it you sheep


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

I just don't get why you'd want to do so much damage to expensive tires and potentially to your rims just for the sake of "style". I'm sure it's great until you encounter your first corner... or bump.
I'm going to start a new trend. I think it looks really cool to take out all but one lug bolt on my wheels. Then I'm going to drive really fast and hope everyone else sees how cool I am.








Maybe its a sign that I'm getting old or something... I just dont "get" it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_I just don't get why you'd want to do so much damage to expensive tires and potentially to your rims just for the sake of "style". I'm sure it's great until you encounter your first corner... or bump.
I'm going to start a new trend. I think it looks really cool to take out all but one lug bolt on my wheels. Then I'm going to drive really fast and hope everyone else sees how cool I am.








Maybe its a sign that I'm getting old or something... I just dont "get" it.

I dunno how cool you could look, you drive a Ford Locust, A Gay Subaru and an old white patent leather wearing miami senior citizens car....

SO now that you've been attacked...how does it feel. Let the dude do what he will with his car, and you...well I probably wouldnt try the lug nut idea, because your already too cool for the room


----------



## MusicCityGTI (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

*15x10* wheels with *245/35 *is that even a stretch? Seems like plenty of tire to cover a 10 inch width. I autocross with 13x9 and 235/45 and there is definitely no "stretch" going on with those wheels and he is running an even wider tire.
Ive seem much crazier sizing.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (MusicCityGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicCityGTI* »_*15x10* wheels with *245/35 *is that even a stretch? Seems like plenty of tire to cover a 10 inch width. I autocross with 13x9 and 235/45 and there is definitely no "stretch" going on with those wheels and he is running an even wider tire.
Ive seem much crazier sizing.









EXACTLY!!! The stretch barely exists, I just cannot get the tire on with any machine.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

I have seen people put a strong belt or piece of elastic around the center of the tread patch while mounting a tire that will ultimately be deemed "stretched." That will help to spread out the bead to a wider point on the rim and allow the tire to bead and seat.
YMMV.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have seen people put a strong belt or piece of elastic around the center of the tread patch while mounting a tire that will ultimately be deemed "stretched." That will help to spread out the bead to a wider point on the rim and allow the tire to bead and seat.
YMMV.









Thanks for the tip, I've seen it too. Unfortunately it doesn't work with radial tires


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

In case you guys were wondering, it didn't work with the starter fluid either. It was more flamable, harder to put out, but I just couldn't get a big explosion to pop the sidewalls out. I'm going to try other methods such as rubber balloon rings around the bottom bead, and cheetahs on top.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_
EXACTLY!!! The stretch barely exists, I just cannot get the tire on with any machine.

very true 24.5cm is 9.65inches so its like 5.35inches wider


----------



## vio (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (matty_1425)*









Follow the watch on the chain...you are getting.....sleeeeeepy


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (matty_1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matty_1425* »_very true 24.5cm is 9.65inches so its like 5.35inches wider 

uummmm, do you think these are 15" wide?


----------



## mhsneon (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_stretching tires is to german cars
is altezzas is to japanese cars
just don't do it you sheep

Except that altezzas arent going to get you killed on the highway by making a very important safety item on your car do something it wasnt designed to do. In general I dont care what people do to thier cars, they can spend thier money on what they want, but when they do something that can cause injury to more then themselves, ugh, that streching thing looks really stupid.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (MusicCityGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicCityGTI* »_*15x10* wheels with *245/35 *is that even a stretch? Seems like plenty of tire to cover a 10 inch width. I autocross with 13x9 and 235/45 and there is definitely no "stretch" going on with those wheels and he is running an even wider tire.
Ive seem much crazier sizing.









It's definitely a stretch, since 245mm is only 9.64" on a 10" wide wheel. 255mm tires are in order.
I love how people think his car or his taste in mods are being 'attacked', or that we're 'unhelpful'. People are just trying to prevent him from doing a stupid thing, like street racing or the above-mentioned driving around with one lug nut on each wheel.
Mike


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (MikeNoGo)*

That bug is sweet. Stretched tires on a wheel is sweet, in moderation-
Haters suck.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (MusicCityGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicCityGTI* »_*15x10* wheels with *245/35 *is that even a stretch? Seems like plenty of tire to cover a 10 inch width. I autocross with 13x9 and 235/45 and there is definitely no "stretch" going on with those wheels and he is running an even wider tire.
Ive seem much crazier sizing.








yeah his tire size is a little stretch going on. Compare sidewall size of his to your example...you have a greater sidewall ratio to width. 235 is also pretty much perfect for a 9" wheel. People run 215/40's on 9"s all the time. 

As for the hating of the stretched look, it's their opinion so who cares, yet pushing for others to agree with you by whining is pretty dumb sounding of you, and both sides of the spectrum can be considered sheep. You hear it's good, you want to do it, apparently that's a sheep...you hear it's bad, you look no further into it, but want to agree anyway= sheep. So baaaaaaaaaa.
that last part isn't directed towards the quoted.


_Modified by JPawn1 at 8:36 PM 8-14-2005_


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (JPawn1)*

seriously, you guys are funny.. there is so much "knowledge" in TCL sometimes it's unbelievable. if you still haven't got the tires aired up, send me an im or email and i'll try to describe it better.. the ether is NOT dangerous if done correctly. i'll shoot you my cell no. if you want.. aand.. once your tires are seated, they ARE NOT going to lose the bead and cause a danger for you and others around you.. sometimes 2 cents is way too much..


----------



## High dB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_In case you guys were wondering, it didn't work with the starter fluid either. It was more flamable, harder to put out, but I just couldn't get a big explosion to pop the sidewalls out. I'm going to try other methods such as rubber balloon rings around the bottom bead, and cheetahs on top.

It didn't work because you more than likely used too much fluid. The key component for this to work effectively is OXYGEN!!!! All it takes is one quick shot (1-2 sec.) of the starting fluid inside the tire and a good spark. You will get a BIG bang. Trust me, I've seated more tractor and semi tires this way than I care to think about. Just don't be a nimrod, be very careful!
Oh yeah, stretch and poke are gay as all hell.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Dubai Vol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubai Vol* »_Here's an idea: get a proper wheel width for the tires that fit your car. Oh, wait, you are a slave to stupid fashion no matter how dangerous it is, my mistake. It's not just mounting them that's dangerous: driving on them is also dangerous, as the tires are constantly trying to pull themselves off the bead and cause catastrophic instant deflation. If you could only kill yourself doing this stupid stuff I'd say go right ahead. but other people will be around you when you crash and burn.
And if you didn't want to be flamed for being a moron you shouldn't have posted your stupid idea.
I hear this all the time yet I never hear a story on here about stretched tires catastrophically instantaneouslly deflating


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Reference the Beetle pics above, that is exactly what I was talking about...the tires don't fit the rims. 








I just don't get it.....but you probably already figured that out.


Agreed looks like arse....


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Is that one of those creatures from the movie critters?


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Silly_me)*

hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Compliments of the Corrado forum, enjoy the stretched rubber post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1876320 
I've seen this on a few different offroad forums being discussed for large sidewall tires. I don't think those low pros will be flexible enough to work with the aerosol. I highly doubt that it would damage the finish on the wheels, it probably just won't work. Maybe you could find some way to put some sort of liquid or something onto the wheels to displace the heat. 
It would be nice if a shop could do it, but then again, sometimes to be original you have to go new ways. Some shop has to have a machine that can handle these.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice set of wheels


_Modified by vwman099 at 1:17 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (98passat21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98passat21* »_I hear this all the time yet I never hear a story on here about stretched tires catastrophically instantaneouslly deflating

I've seen it in person, but all that aside, it looks stupid. It's as if you couldn't fit "I'm a Complete Idiot Who Knows Nothing About Cars" on a windshield banner, so you did the next best thing and sent out the same message by stretching too-narrow tires onto too-wide wheels.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Dubai Vol)*

not exactly a good idea, but what about butane? just a get a can that refills a lighter and spray some in there


----------



## CHRIS_91DUB (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Jettavr666)*

ive seen it done before. i think the guy used brake cleaner, is that more flammable than carb cleaner? he used a fair amount of it. just give it a go you shouldnt burn the tyres or the rim as its only the brake cleaner that burns. and any fire that starts inside the tyre should quickly die out as theres no oxygen in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (High dB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *High dB* »_
It didn't work because you more than likely used too much fluid. The key component for this to work effectively is OXYGEN!!!! All it takes is one quick shot (1-2 sec.) of the starting fluid inside the tire and a good spark. You will get a BIG bang. Trust me, I've seated more tractor and semi tires this way than I care to think about. Just don't be a nimrod, be very careful!


Agreed, I just can't get the method down. I tried ~12 times, sometimes with too much fluid, sometimes with too little. I'm still debating on what I want to do, but I'm going to try and take them to a shop after I get out of work and get at 'em with a cheetah or two.
pic cause I'm bored








and leave my poor little doggy alone.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Hmmm, the next trend in fashion is going to be wearing shoes that are three sizes too small.


----------



## salsanacho (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Double-V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Double-V* »_Hmmm, the next trend in fashion is going to be wearing shoes that are three sizes too small.








I don't think so, you know what they say about small feet...


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (salsanacho)*

i fit tyres for a living, firstly you want to get the top bead seated. That is your primary objective. From there take the valve core out then put mainline pressure into the tyre(no restrictions, straight from the compressor, most airline connectors will actually go straight onto a car valve). Then gently push the tyre down until it 'catches' the bottom bead. As soon as both beads are seated get that airline off! Then replace core and set pressure. If that doesn't work go to a tyre shop and ask them if they have either a donut or a cheater. A donut is a big rubber ring thing that sits between the tyre and the bead and seals it sufficiently to inflate it then when the bead seats it pops off the wheel. A cheater is a tyre machine that blows massive amounts of air inside the tyre in one 'shot' instantly inflating the tyre and seating both beads. Similar to the fire idea but a little more controlled. I've fitted 175 width tyres(smart car tyres for the aircooled boys) on 7j rims with a combination of the above methods. They do work.
Btw whoever said brake and clutch cleaner is bad for rubber is wrong, thats the difference between b&c cleaner and normal cleaning solvents, its designed not to destroy mineral based rubbers such as piston boots in calipers, dust covers on caliper sliders etc. So it won't harm the rubber. I still wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## Espen88k5 (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_
Thanks for the tip, I've seen it too. Unfortunately it doesn't work with radial tires









Why not? These ratchet-straps should squize it just about flat.. That and a high volume air compressor


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Dubai Vol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubai Vol* »_I've seen it in person, but all that aside, it looks stupid. It's as if you couldn't fit "I'm a Complete Idiot Who Knows Nothing About Cars" on a windshield banner, so you did the next best thing and sent out the same message by stretching too-narrow tires onto too-wide wheels.
So you've seen it in person once. Wow, everyone step back and thank him for warning us about the dangers of stretching your tires. He has seen it happen once. And he says it looks stupid, so damn..... his word is god. I thought it looked cool but I mean he says it looks stupid so it must. And if you do it you should just go ahead and get that banner while your at it. This guy knows whats up, he has seen it happen once before. Because we all know that blow outs on tires only, I repeat ONLY, happen to stretched tires


----------



## billcosbyluvsvr6s (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (98passat21)*


















225-45 on a 9" front
245-40 on a 10.5" rear
find a performance shop or one that does larger wheels, any new machine with a motorized arm and plastic contacts can mount the tire


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Dubai Vol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubai Vol* »_Here's an idea: get a proper wheel width for the tires that fit your car. Oh, wait, you are a slave to stupid fashion no matter how dangerous it is, my mistake. It's not just mounting them that's dangerous: driving on them is also dangerous, as the tires are constantly trying to pull themselves off the bead and cause catastrophic instant deflation. If you could only kill yourself doing this stupid stuff I'd say go right ahead. but other people will be around you when you crash and burn.
And if you didn't want to be flamed for being a moron you shouldn't have posted your stupid idea.


wow, aren't you pretentious....


----------



## billcosbyluvsvr6s (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (DigitaIK)*

btw, i daily drive these, have about 2,000 on them with no problems at all, and i live in downtown pittsburgh, potholes, speedbumps on the highway, etc


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (salsanacho)*

i fit tyres for a living, firstly you want to get the top bead seated. That is your primary objective. From there take the valve core out then put mainline pressure into the tyre(no restrictions, straight from the compressor, most airline connectors will actually go straight onto a car valve). Then gently push the tyre down until it 'catches' the bottom bead. As soon as both beads are seated get that airline off! Then replace core and set pressure. If that doesn't work go to a tyre shop and ask them if they have either a donut or a cheater. A donut is a big rubber ring thing that sits between the tyre and the bead and seals it sufficiently to inflate it then when the bead seats it pops off the wheel. A cheater is a tyre machine that blows massive amounts of air inside the tyre in one 'shot' instantly inflating the tyre and seating both beads. Similar to the fire idea but a little more controlled. I've fitted 175 width tyres(smart car tyres for the aircooled boys) on 7j rims with a combination of the above methods. They do work.
Btw whoever said brake and clutch cleaner is bad for rubber is wrong, thats the difference between b&c cleaner and normal cleaning solvents, its designed not to destroy mineral based rubbers such as piston boots in calipers, dust covers on caliper sliders etc. So it won't harm the rubber. I still wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (jimmy8v)*

you need one of these suckers:








we have one at the dealer, and not only is it great for mounting tires, it can be used to scare the poop out of unsuspecting co-workers


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (SLAB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLAB* »_you need one of these suckers:








we have one at the dealer, and not only is it great for mounting tires, it can be used to scare the poop out of unsuspecting co-workers









Yep, I tried this out for the second time and it worked!


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_









You've still got work to do unless you like that Peurto Rican style 
Edit: It almost looks like the offset is way to low for those rims, like all of the rim is lip and none of it looks to be inside your wheel wells


_Modified by 98passat21 at 3:14 PM 8-17-2005_


----------



## username (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (98passat21)*

that looks silly as all hell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (98passat21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98passat21* »_You've still got work to do unless you like that Peurto Rican style 
Edit: It almost looks like the offset is way to low for those rims, like all of the rim is lip and none of it looks to be inside your wheel wells

_Modified by 98passat21 at 3:14 PM 8-17-2005_

yyyyyiiikes


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (DigitaIK)*

Please bear in mind this forum is a personal refrence document. Its meant to covey personal opinions and feedback. We may not agree with each other, but if this personally attack contiunes this thread will be iced.
Play nice, please
Alex


----------



## huje (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (Alex @ Tire Rack)*








to each his own, I've been in the wheel and tire business for 10+ years and I've seen plenty of trends come and go (god I hope 3 spokes don't ever come back







) I've come to appreciate almost anything that someone can do to their car, even if I don't think it looks cool personally.
that there is more than poke, you might be changing wheel bearings on a weekly basis with that set-up.








Glad you got what you wanted accomplished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did those come off an older 911?


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (huje)*








wow, thats stunning... thats a head turner. 
My mouth would be on the floor if I passed by you on the road.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (huje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huje* »_ Did those come off an older 911?









I think they did based off an old post of his they came from ebay. Maybe he didn't know what he was getting himself into. But balls of him to try to finish it up


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *username* »_that looks silly as all hell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's supposed to look silly, and I did know what I was getting into


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

so basically PATRONIZE HIM OR THE THREAD WILL BE "icceeed"


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (DigitaIK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitaIK* »_so basically PATRONIZE HIM OR THE THREAD WILL BE "icceeed"

I just asked to keep it on track - I am not looking for anything more than a mature discussion, not name calling/ attacking. If its not possible, then neither is this thread.
Alex


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mounting tires: I've got a bottle of throttle body clea ... (DigitaIK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitaIK* »_so basically PATRONIZE HIM OR THE THREAD WILL BE "icceeed"

Yeah for real, what happened to this thread being in the CL where you could have an opinion. Anyway I like the look of staggered wheels w/ stretch and some poke, but this might be pushing it unless there is a really nice wide body kit he is going to custom make, which could look pretty cool like a nice DTM car


----------

